# Fastening Track to Foam



## jcny (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm building a modified Tuckaway 25, on a hollow core door with 3/4" rigid foam insulation. How would you fasten Tomy AFX track to the foam? Mcmaster Carr has #3 screws which are only 3/4" long. Does anyone think these will hold the track in the foam ok? Maybe a little polyurethane or yellow glue in the hole? Could you fit #4 screws in the Tomy track, as they are available in 1-1/4" length.
Any ideas?

Thanks,
Jeff from Brooklyn


----------



## Slotmanmoss (Apr 17, 2008)

*Fastening track to foam*

I use a hallowcore door for my track table. Rather than fastening the track to the table, I have used Railroad cork and double stick styrofoam tape to hold the track in place. By pressing the cork very snug against the track, it is held in place and does not move. Here are pictures of my track before I used the cork http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=281832

Alan


----------



## jcny (Jul 26, 2010)

Alan,
I like your idea, but my track will be set up for 2 days, then stored vertically and repeated the following week, and so on. I did a test with a screw into the foam, and it held pretty good. I think a little Titebond II on the screw will hold, but still allow me to remove the track at a later date.

Jeff


----------

